# Thunder Jet Bicycle?



## ridingtoy

Never heard of this name in vintage (NOT antique!!!) bicycles: http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Thunder...489?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0c9668e1

Any guesses as to what company actually made this bike? Was there a short lived Thunder Jet cycle works?

Dave


----------



## jpromo

How neat. Nothing on that bike rings a bell, though, the chainring looks similar to something but I can't come up with it. The heavy angles in the frame and fork are kind of unique.

That's much closer to "antique" status than I've seen branded as such in my local craigslist ads. Bikes like Collegiates, 3 speed Free Spirits and others that barely garner a vintage tag just yet  Oh well.. we know.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu

Thunder Jet bikes where made by CBC Chain Bike Company


----------



## Shortx

*Thunderjet Info*

Thunderjet info and Chain Bike company is a bit hard to find.  The Chain Bike Company became Ross bicycles later.

Here is link with the history when you scroll down a bit..

http://backroom.hardsdisk.net/eurotour.html


----------

